# NZXT M22 genug Leistung für i7-10700k?



## pwiepengel (12. Juni 2020)

Hat die NZXT M22 AiO genug Leistung für den i7-10700k? 

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Buffalo-Phil (12. Juni 2020)

Die neue Intel Generation verbraucht sehr viel Leistung und wird sehr warm.
Auch wenn du eine gute Kühlung hast, wird es in Richtung 90° gehen.
Somit ist deine frage nach "Gut" schwierig zu beantworten.
Ich würde sagen es funktioniert, wird aber eher in Richtung Normalbetrieb gehen. OC oder einen langen TurboModus wirst du damit nicht schaffen.


----------



## pwiepengel (12. Juni 2020)

Okay, dann werd ich wohl auf Luftkühlung umsteigen, dann nimmt der Radiator wenigstens nicht so viel Platz weg.

Wie ist das mit einem Noctua NH-L9i? Könnte ich damit bessere Ergebnisse erzielen?

Geht mir auch um Design...


----------



## Sinusspass (12. Juni 2020)

Zuerst eine Aio mit 120er Radiator und jetzt das kleine Ding? Der L9 hat zwar etwas mehr Leistung als der alte Intel Boxed Kühler, aber auch den haben sie seit einiger Zeit bei den K-Cpus weggelassen, weil das Teil einfach nichts bringt. Der L9 ist bis 95W spezifiziert, und auch wenn man beim Zocken eher 90W braucht, ist das viel zu knapp. Da war die Aio schon die deutlich bessere Wahl, und selbst die ist eigentlich eher schwach. Warum kann es denn kein anständig großer Luftkühler oder eine Aio mit mindestens 240er Radiator sein?


----------



## pwiepengel (12. Juni 2020)

Also die AiOs, die sonst so auf dem Markt sind find ich hässlich. Ich habe auch nur die Möglichkeit, einen 120mm Radiator einzubauen, weil meine zulünftige Grafikkarte meinen Platz für einen 240er Radiator einnimmt.

Gibt&#8217;s eine Empfehlung für einen kühler von noctua oder Scythe, der in ein NZXT H210i passt? Danke


----------



## Lios Nudin (12. Juni 2020)

Buffalo-Phil schrieb:


> Die neue Intel Generation verbraucht sehr viel Leistung und wird sehr warm.
> Auch wenn du eine gute Kühlung hast, wird es in Richtung 90° gehen.
> Somit ist deine frage nach "Gut" schwierig zu beantworten.
> Ich würde sagen es funktioniert, wird aber eher in Richtung Normalbetrieb gehen. OC oder einen langen TurboModus wirst du damit nicht schaffen.



Stimmt nicht, der 10900K lässt sich leichter kühlen als der 9900K.

Stichwort Prime 95, 300W, 5,3 GHz, nicht geköpft und 85°C Package Temperatur bei 25°C Wassertemperatur.

[Sammelthread] - Intel Comet Lake-S (Sockel 1200) OC-Ergebnis-Thread! KEIN Quatschthread! | Forum de Luxx

[Sammelthread] - OC Prozessoren Intel Sockel 1200 (Comet Lake-S) Laberthread | Forum de Luxx

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...k-und-9900k-geaendert-hat-3.html#post10325896





pwiepengel schrieb:


> Also die AiOs, die sonst so auf dem Markt sind find ich hässlich. Ich habe auch nur die Möglichkeit, einen 120mm Radiator einzubauen, weil meine zulünftige Grafikkarte meinen Platz für einen 240er Radiator einnimmt.
> 
> Gibt&#8217;s eine Empfehlung für einen kühler von noctua oder Scythe, der in ein NZXT H210i passt? Danke



Scythe Fuma 2 ab &euro;' '50,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Xsicht (14. Juni 2020)

Welche GPU hast du denn ?
Ich vermute mal das du in diesem Gehäuse Temperaturprobleme haben wirst. weil deine GPU nicht genug Luft von unten bekommt.
Ich hatte das Problem damals im NZXT Manta mit meiner alten 1080 ti...
BIn aber leztes Jahr auf eine 2080ti mit 240mm AIO umgestiegen und hab auch das Gehäuse gewechselt.
Als AIo für deine CPU kann ich dir Optisch die DEEPCOOL Captain 360X WH AIO RGB in Weiß empfehlen , die kühlt seit ein paar Tagen meine 3900x.

DEEPCOOL Captain 360X WH AIO RGB CPU: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Deepcool Captain 240X White Wasserkuehlung: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## pwiepengel (14. Juni 2020)

Meinst du, ich hätte auch Temperaturprobleme, wenn ich eine 2080 Ti Waterforce (die mit AiO) einbaue? Danke für die Empfehlung.


----------



## Xsicht (14. Juni 2020)

pwiepengel schrieb:


> Meinst du, ich hätte auch Temperaturprobleme, wenn ich eine 2080 Ti Waterforce (die mit AiO) einbaue? Danke für die Empfehlung.



Denke mal nicht , ich hatte im alten System einen i5 8600k mit einer Corsair H115i pro 280mm Radiator open rausblasend und die RTX 2080ti Inno 3d Ichill Black Edition mit 240mm AIO vorne reinziehend, im NZXT Manta.. Meine Temps waren unter last beim Spielen bei der CPU zwischen 60 und 70 grad und die GPU wurde bei 2120 Mhz nicht über 62 Grad heiß.


----------



## NuVirus (14. Juni 2020)

ich würde es einfach testen, nen neuen Kühler kannst du immer noch kaufen - wenn man bisschen Undervolting betreibt sehe ich im Gaming Alltag eigl kein Problem mit dem bisherigen.


----------



## Siriuz (23. Juni 2020)

Also ich hab einen 10700K mit einem 240 Radiator an der Front gekühlt. Mein System hat 6 Lüfter (hab momentan aber Hitzeprobleme) und bin im "Gebrauch" bei ca. 50-60 Grad. Beim Spielen geht er schon mal bis 80 Grad hoch.


----------

